
Queen’s Brian May Hates Apple’s USB-C Cables - virtuabhi
https://www.cultofmac.com/592222/is-this-just-fantasy-queens-brian-may-hates-apples-usb-c-cables/
======
jmcguckin
I believe the EU’s demand for a universal charging connector is why magsafe
disappeared...

~~~
eesmith
I thought magsafe was only on the laptops.

The EU demand is only for mobile phones, yes?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_external_power_supply](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_external_power_supply)
.

